# Seahorse



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

Hey,

Thought a would share a picture of one of my seahorses seeing I haven't put any pictures up for ages wahey.gif !! I did have more but my computer died on me last night so only managed to upload 1 to photobucket :withstup: 

I have had them for about 2 months now and they seem to be doing really well!! Trying to get the natural look to the tank its getting there slowly, will look good once I get all the macro algae spread across the tank.

This is the female , Would of turned out a nicer picture if you decided to hitch to the greener grape algae and not the stuff that's dying off::chair:


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2007)

Thats an awesome picture! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

Very awesome picture. My wife wants me to do a sw tank with some sea horses.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Nice Reidi


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

That's great!


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2007)

holy cow! when i scrolled down I wasn't expecting that and it scared the poop out of me!!! also.. NICE SEAHORSE


----------

